# Neat kit for your car...



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Just got this in the other day. Very cool. Its basically a sun visor organizer for your car but it has MOLLE webbing on it so you can attach gear. Seems very well made (made in the USA actually) by Zulu Nylon Gear. Two rows of the webbing is elastic, making it easier to fit items through.

Just thought it was a really neat idea. Of course, I do have a GHB in my car but it is really nice to have some equipment instantly accessable without having to search through the bag. This also freed up some space in my glove box which was starting to look like a junk drawer.

Anyway, here's some pics. This is what it looks like in its normal position. On the front/bottom of the visor panel I keep a Rite In The Rain notepad and a Fisher Space Pen. Also, I now keep my vehicle registration and insurance papers on this side too instead of in my glovebox.









On the other side (with the visor flipped down) I keep a chemical light, a Kershaw Blackout, Bic lighter, Advil, and a Victorinox Classic. In the magazine pouches I keep a multitool (Victorinox Swisstool) and a Surefire 6PX flashlight. Lastly, you can see a spare magazine to my CZ75.









I'm very happy with this product so far and it seems like it holds the gear very secure (my main concern) while still being very convenient to access. Sootch00 has a video review on it as well if you're curious to see more.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

very cool, have you seen these from smittybilt.com

Smittybilt G.E.A.R. Seat Covers

Only Smittybilt could come up with a product as innovative as the new G.E.A.R. Seat Covers. Combining plush comfort with an efficient design, Smittybilt takes the idea of premium seat covers to a whole new level.

Each G.E.A.R. seat cover comes fully-equipped with pockets and storage compartments to help you store personal items and save space, while also providing a comfortable and durable seat cover solution. ** Sold Individually** / Universal G.E.A.R. Seat Covers are Sold as Pairs


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that's really nice! its always great to find a product that works for you!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do what works for you.
The visor kit wouldn't work on my truck. Everyone walking by would see it. Yeah, the truck is kinda tall.
Might work in the car though.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> that's really nice! its always great to find a product that works for you!


In this case it's about looking bad ass, but for me I do alot of off-roading and camping, having something like this would be nice for gear storage. but then again do I really need it...NO!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

hang on...I gotta post mine.

This is the inside of my "War Wagon".


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> View attachment 4659
> View attachment 4658
> hang on...I gotta post mine.
> 
> This is the inside of my "War Wagon".


that is awesome Smokin04, I think this thread just got jacked!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Do what works for you.
> The visor kit wouldn't work on my truck. Everyone walking by would see it. Yeah, the truck is kinda tall.
> Might work in the car though.


That's why I mounted it the way I did and opposite of the guy in the video. With the visor in the normal position all you can see is the side with the pen and notepad.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> View attachment 4659
> View attachment 4658
> hang on...I gotta post mine.
> 
> This is the inside of my "War Wagon".


Who makes those seat covers?


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

jro1 said:


> very cool, have you seen these from smittybilt.com
> 
> Smittybilt G.E.A.R. Seat Covers


Yes I have seen them and even considered buying them. They would look really cool in my Jeep JK too. However, since I already keep a GHB in my vehicle with all the necessary gear in it, the seat covers didn't make much sense for me. The visor panel I bought seemed more practical (and a lot more discreet) and is just a way to keep a few items handy while driving. The seat covers are nice though, and Smokin04's setup looks good to go!


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

StarPD45 said:


> Do what works for you.
> The visor kit wouldn't work on my truck. Everyone walking by would see it. Yeah, the truck is kinda tall.
> Might work in the car though.


For a second i thought AWESOME, till i read your post...... you are right.... might not be the best fit for a truck.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Who makes those seat covers?


Coverking.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice but, talk about making your vehicle the target of thieves! How about some ideas on hiding this stuff.


----------

